# OBD2 VR6 with Eaton M62 Engine Management Question



## 79RabbitDSL (Mar 26, 2003)

Im planning for my winter project and could use some suggestions on engine management. Im going to be running an eaton M62 with a vacuum controlled bypass, and an air/water intercooler built into the intake manifold. I plan on keeping stock compression and running 8-10 pounds of boost. 
I could really use some help choosing a path to go for engine management, any suggestions?


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: OBD2 VR6 with Eaton M62 Engine Management Question (79RabbitDSL)*

stock.


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: OBD2 VR6 with Eaton M62 Engine Management Question (TBT-Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_stock.

not going to be able to run stock management... with a forced induction system.... it's just not going to like it...
you can keep the ECU & such.. aka, don't need to go standalone/piggyback...
BUT.. you will need to get a chip cut for the application... I'd imagine C2 has something that might work out for you!
-nate


----------



## 79RabbitDSL (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: OBD2 VR6 with Eaton M62 Engine Management Question (g60_c)*

I have had a few people say that stock management should be ok because im running a displacement type supercharger at pretty low boost, but I think I might be pushing it a little too far. I have been looking at the C2 kits, but I am a little skeptical because it seems to be geared towards a turbo or centrifugal supercharger, I really dont know...


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: OBD2 VR6 with Eaton M62 Engine Management Question (79RabbitDSL)*

all i'm trying to say is.. no matter HOW you push air into the engine... you are still putting MORE air in.. than the ecu has been trained to think is "correct".. now.. you should also be lookin [email protected] fueling... more air.. means a need for more fuel.. you can either just toss larger injectors/fuel pressur [email protected] it.. an dhope it works out right... or you can get a chip cut that appropriately compensates for the added air/fuel..
best way to really do it... is start with a "base map"... get it on a dyno... plot your a/f, HP, injector duty, and if possible boost pressure, or airflow... send the plots to your tuner company of choice.. along with engine specs... and they should be able to alter something they have... to work for you.
-Nate


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: OBD2 VR6 with Eaton M62 Engine Management Question (79RabbitDSL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *79RabbitDSL* »_I have had a few people say that stock management should be ok because im running a displacement type supercharger at pretty low boost, but I think I might be pushing it a little too far. I have been looking at the C2 kits, but I am a little skeptical because it seems to be geared towards a turbo or centrifugal supercharger, I really dont know...

We have tuned a couple of Eaton based cars.....


----------



## 79RabbitDSL (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: OBD2 VR6 with Eaton M62 Engine Management Question (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_
We have tuned a couple of Eaton based cars.....

Awesome, I had sent you guys an email a couple weeks ago, never heard anything, I was gonna call soon and see what you can do for me. Would one of your off the shelf chips and larger injectors do the job, or do you need my specs to burn a custom chip?


----------



## 79RabbitDSL (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: OBD2 VR6 with Eaton M62 Engine Management Question (79RabbitDSL)*

Ok, Picked up some 36# injectors, probably gonna go with the c2 36# chip to start off, should I go with a higher pressure FPR?


----------



## 93wagonVA (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: OBD2 VR6 with Eaton M62 Engine Management Question (79RabbitDSL)*

Funny I have been running a M62 for the last year on the stock fueling system plus a split second AIC modual to control a seventh 550 injector for when I'm in boost. The C2 guys do an excelent job also but I wanted to do everything myself.








The fuel maps are time consuming but worth it. You will need a A/F gauge to help get the maps correct. I'm running 8 psi and getting 0-60 times around 4.6 sec and 1/4 mile @ 13.18 was my best (Driver sucks). Hope some of this helps. I how to have the Home Depot parts out and fabrcated up right so I can come out to the VW shows this summer.


----------



## 79RabbitDSL (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: OBD2 VR6 with Eaton M62 Engine Management Question (93wagonVA)*

Yeah, I came across some of your posts when I was doing my initial research. Good to hear you have everything up and running with some pretty good numbers. How is the traction with this setup? What kind of tires do you have and are you running a LSD? Do you have any plans to get on the dyno? As far as my fueling, I talked to C2, they actually tuned one of the M62 prototypes and still have the program, so they are just going to burn the same chip for me. I was thinking of going standalone for a while, but the problems passing emissions in Mass made me change my mind.
Thanks for the info, good luck, I cant wait till I am up and running http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 79RabbitDSL (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: OBD2 VR6 with Eaton M62 Engine Management Question (79RabbitDSL)*

Oh, and where is your throttle body hidden? is it under the blower? I am surprised there is enough room to route the intake above the exhaust manifold.


----------



## 93wagonVA (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: OBD2 VR6 with Eaton M62 Engine Management Question (79RabbitDSL)*

This summers project for me will be the transmission. .75 fifth and LSD will go in then. I run 245/ 35 18's as street tires now. When I finally wear them out I will be going to a 17 in rim with more sidewall. I can't keep the front end from rubbing







. The hook up is good partly because of the extra wieght of the wagon and partly because my RPM,s are much lower at launch then most. I have the bypass set for full boost at 2500rpm. here is a couple of pics of the throtle body set up. The bypass has been replaced since these pics.


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: OBD2 VR6 with Eaton M62 Engine Management Question (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_
We have tuned a couple of Eaton based cars.....


I am one of those people. Car runs mint! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

